# Fencing for temporary coralling



## Jason_L (Jan 11, 2013)

I have had numerous requests to "lease" my goats for weed control - so I got to looking at how to coral them and have tried multiple attempts on my own property with absolute failure to keep them in.

Another family has goats in my county and leases them out and when I talked to them (and visited one of the leased areas) they used fiberglass rods and polly wire to a charger with great success!!!

So I bought fiberglass poles - used aluminium wire - only because I had plenty of that on hand - its what I used to energize my pasture fencing, and a solar charger - again - what I used when I was energizing a line around my pasture.

The goats would sneak up to the charged wire - touch it - get the shock but it wouldnt stop them - they would in a different place - go right through. They are getting the shock - but its not keeping them from sneaking between the wires and getting through.

They are Pygmy goats and the wire is spaced 4-8" appart.

Do I need netting instead? How do i keep them contained? Or should I scrap the charger and wire/polly wire idea and go with cattle fencing? Only issue on cattle fencing is it is way more difficult for me to transport panels of that stuff verses a bunch of stakes, charger, and polly.

I need some help here.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hmm....well, I know a lot of people here hate collars, but the lady I got my girls from, she has electric wires as fencing (3 rows...can't remember the spacing). what she does for "trouble" goats is if they go through the fence once, they get a metal chain collar. it apparently amplifies the shock and most will learn not to go through the fence again.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If you are talking about those cattle panels they work great. They do come in 16' sections but the dealer should be able to halve them for you at no extra charge. Much easier to haul & handle that way.
I put together a creep feeder all by myself with just 3 8' panels up against existing fence. Pounded in a few metal posts & attached them with zip ties.


----------



## Jason_L (Jan 11, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> hmm....well, I know a lot of people here hate collars, but the lady I got my girls from, she has electric wires as fencing (3 rows...can't remember the spacing). what she does for "trouble" goats is if they go through the fence once, they get a metal chain collar. it apparently amplifies the shock and most will learn not to go through the fence again.


You know - I hadnt thought about that but I bet it would work! That is definetly an idea I hadnt thought of.


----------



## Jason_L (Jan 11, 2013)

nancy d said:


> If you are talking about those cattle panels they work great. They do come in 16' sections but the dealer should be able to halve them for you at no extra charge. Much easier to haul & handle that way.
> I put together a creep feeder all by myself with just 3 8' panels up against existing fence. Pounded in a few metal posts & attached them with zip ties.


I'd hate to go with cattle fencing - but had considered it! I wanted electric fencing because its easier to encompass a larger area especially through thicket and such. But the cattle fencing with zip ties would definitely keep them back. Silly me - I never thought about cutting it in half! That would make it so much easier to handle!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Jason_L said:


> You know - I hadnt thought about that but I bet it would work! That is definetly an idea I hadnt thought of.


she did say it works for most goats (the fence alone or fence plus metal collar), but for some the need to get to the other side of the fence is greaer than being scared of the shock

good luck with it!


----------



## Smoosh (Sep 8, 2013)

What kind of posts would be need to temporarily put up panels?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I would use something that is more visible like the white hot tape or what ever they call it. Id then do a makeshift pen at home and let them teach themselves that its a bad idea to touch that stuff. If need be for training, put it 2 inches apart. The only problem I can see with this is you may have to mow a perimeter where you plan to run the fence so you can have it low enough to keep small goaties in and have it not touching any vegetation.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jason_L said:


> The goats would sneak up to the charged wire - touch it - get the shock but it wouldnt stop them - they would in a different place - go right through. They are getting the shock - but its not keeping them from sneaking between the wires and getting through.


Your charger is not hot enough. You might also consider changing your spacing to 5-6" instead of 8". Since you stated that they 'go to a different place', your ground rods could also be not placed correctly/driven deeply and the charger is not charging the entire fence properly.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Smoosh said:


> What kind of posts would be need to temporarily put up panels?


Steel T-posts driven so the nubby side is facing the cattle panels - 1 at either end and 1 in the middle. After driving the posts, you can then either use t-post clips or simply wire the cattle panels to the steel posts.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

We used zip ties or twine to put our cattle panels to the posts. We also use electrified net. Both work for ours. Though if we forget to turn the net on, they will test it and when it's off, they will go through. I suspect one of my goats in particular has the ability to jump clean over it if she figured it out.


----------

